# Utility instead of low Irons - OK ? or not ?



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all, started playing about 2 years ago and although I enjoy it and get some goods scores now and again I wanted to ask the forums opinion about clubs.
I have never been good at using my 3 - 4 and sometimes 5 irons. I just dont get it. 
Therefore I bought my new set of Cobras in 6 - SW and have 3 utility clubs to choose from instead.
Considering I will never be in the tour am I doing my game any harm not using the low irons? Some people seem to think I should practice more with them, but does it really matter?
Your responses please...................
David UK


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I say do what's right for you, not what's right for them. There are a lot of club "snobs" out there who always think that what they have is right for every one. If that was so, there would only be one model, made by one maufacturer, and there would only be about 10 golfers in the whole world.  

Use what feels good and what works for you. It doesn't matter how long you've been playing, all that matters is that you like what you have. I've been playing for 30 years, and I carry 4 hybrids, and I wish they'd been around 25 years ago. I might not have had to fight this lifelong battle with my long irons. Now the longest iron I carry is a 5I, then 4 hybrids, and a driver. 

Golf is an idividual sport, not a team sport, so don't worry about being yourself. Who knows, you might get good enough with those hybrids that they see the light and switch themselves...:laugh:


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

*Cheers*

Many thanks for that Fourputt

I do feel very happy with the hybrids. On my local course if I can drive to the 150 yard marker, I know that I am then happy to take my Hybrid 3 and go for the green. If I had to do the same with a 5 iron the confidence would go.

I also love the pingy sound from a utility club. makes me feel good when I get a good contact.

Cheers mate

you do my game good !!!!!!!!!!!

David


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love my hybrids. They're the best thing that has happened to my game in a long time.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I too find my Hybrid club much easier to hit than a 2 or 3 iron - but that could be because of a number of factors that contribute to my golf game... 


The best advice was given by Fourputt for sure


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of hybrids myself, but that's no reason for you not using them. It's your game. Have fun with it. :thumbsup:​


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hybrida and utility are perfectly fine to use. I met a stranger on the course the other day, who used all hybrids. The only bad I can see about them, is they tend to disllike leaving divots, and they are a little harder to backspin. If they work for you, then go with it! Nothing wrong with a good set of hybrids!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

dangerdave said:


> Hi all, started playing about 2 years ago and although I enjoy it and get some goods scores now and again I wanted to ask the forums opinion about clubs.
> I have never been good at using my 3 - 4 and sometimes 5 irons. I just dont get it.
> Therefore I bought my new set of Cobras in 6 - SW and have 3 utility clubs to choose from instead.
> Considering I will never be in the tour am I doing my game any harm not using the low irons? Some people seem to think I should practice more with them, but does it really matter?
> ...


Hey Dave,

everybody's right.
Though, i consider myself a newbie in Golf, and a latebloomer, I have met a few golfers in my country, who used hybrids. I mean he does not carry any irons. All of his irons are hybrids.

Plus two putter and a driver


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I've been playing for 30 years, and I carry 4 hybrids, and I wish they'd been around 25 years ago. I might not have had to fight this lifelong battle with my long irons. Now the longest iron I carry is a 5I, then 4 hybrids, and a driver.


Sir Rick,

May I ask what are the degrees do you usd in your 4 hybrids?

In where do you used them, i mean in what situation do you choose them?

Could you share us how you choose them and for what purposed?

Many thanks!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz said:


> Sir Rick,
> 
> May I ask what are the degrees do you usd in your 4 hybrids?
> 
> ...


I have a 16°, 19°, 22°, and 25°. The 19, 22 and 25 are TaylorMade Mid Rescue and the 16 is a Tour Edge Exotic. I use them when I need them for the distance, or for awkward lies. For the difficult lies I usually use the 25°, as it gets the ball up quickly. I only hit it about 200 yards (here in Colorado, thats about a 4I or 5I for most of my buddies), so it's not a do everything club, but it's pretty versatile. When I was in Florida a couple of weeks ago, I was using the 19° for most of my tee shots. I was hitting it about 210 in the heavy air down there. What I like best is that I usually hit them very straight... rarely a mis-hit.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I was a die hard long iron user, until late last year. I lost some swing speed due to heart surgery last spring. I was jut not generating enough swing speed to hit my 3-4 irons properly. Although I loved those irons and used to hit them so sweet, with a low boring ball flight. However it takes some decent swing speed to hit them. So I tried one hybrid, a TM Mid Rescue 22*. Took the 3 iron out. Loved that hybrid, same length as the 3 iron and I could launch it high for soft landings. Next came a 25* Mid Rescue, out went the 4 iron. I doubt if the irons will be back in the bag this year. I am also a single digit index, and not ashamed to use a hybrid. Every one of the guys I golf with on a regular basis carries at least one hybrid.
If you don't think it is cool to hit hybrids, then take a long hard look at PGA players. Nick O'Hearn was using a hybrid on his way to knocking off the
#1 player in the world last weekend.
LPGA players, most of them are using hybrids. Now if you think you can go out, tee it up beside one of the LPGA'ers and beat them then you might not need hybrids! Somehow I doubt that is going to happen for 99.9% of us posting here :laugh:


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I've only played mini golf so I have no personal experience on this.


----------

